# Doggy Smell?



## Rhett'smom

You are not alone with this problem.. It was asked before. Some answers were posted from liquid chlorophyll added to the drinking water and also apple cider vinegar to the drinking water. Also a apple cider vinegar rinse at the end if bath time. I am not tech savy enough to link the thread yet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm

Neither of my dogs smell doggy, unless they've been rolling in something unpleasant! Common causes are problems with teeth, ears or anal glands, or feeding. As Rhett'sMom ays, there have been several threads about it - try "stinky" as a search term!


----------



## pinkteaji

I know it's not their teeth or ears cuz I know how that smells like; its definitely just from their fur. They used to not smell like this (at least when they lived with me before moving to my parents house) or maybe I just didn't notice it LOL. 

I'll definitely try the search! THANKS!


----------



## 2719

When your poodles are playing outside are they playing with each other? Mine will wrestle with each other, and try to get the ball from the other's mouth. They generally get covered with each others spit. They come over to me for attention and I note their ears are all slobbery and the back of their necks. This can cause them to get stinky.


----------



## Qarza

Neither of mine smell doggy, but unlike standards toys tend to stay inside more. I do wash their bedding regularly and I do notice that can have a stale smell about it before I wash it. I also have a doggy cologne that I spray on the dogs. Just one puff on each dog lasts several days and they smell beautiful.


----------



## Carley's Mom

My girls play together, run , sweat ect and still they don't have a smell. I think it could be the food you are feeding?

I wash Stella (cream) at least every 2 weeks, Carley could go 3-4 weeks, maybe more, but I wash her at least once a month.


----------



## CT Girl

I have a toy and he does get smelly and it is not his teeth or anal glads. Swizzle is fed raw. I don't know if it is sweat but I do know that most people don't notice the smell. If it has been about 3 weeks since his last bath he will smell stinky to me. When I mentioned this once at a party he got passed around and everybody had a sniff. Only my husband and I thought he smelled. Fortunately toys are very easy to bathe.


----------



## pinkteaji

Yes definitely my parents are noticing it particularly in their rooms. I do think its their bedding maybe and also them playing with each other (they play a lot together) so that could be it as well 

They've been on the same food for a while and hasn't been this smelly until they started living with my parents. 

Is there a particular cologne or just some kind of spray you spritz to keep them smelling nice and "fresh"? I used to have the ice on ice leave in conditioner. Is that okay to spray regularly (once or twice a week?)


Also thanks for all your insightful advice!  I really do appreciate them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy

Could it be the transition from puppy to adult? Lots of people kept telling us "Oh Darku still has that fresh puppy smell!" And we had no idea what they were talking about until he became an adult. He doesn't stink, but he does smell different. 

But you could be spot on with the bedding. We have dog beds with easy to remove covers and put them in the wash at least every two weeks. No sense bathing Darku every two weeks if he's going to roll around in dirty bedding covered in slobber, dirt, biscuit crumbs, and who knows what else he's dragged to his bed


----------



## pinkteaji

I'm not really sure. I do feel like it is because they play together and the saliva just gets everywhere. They tend to go pretty crazy with each other hahaha. I might start advising my parents to wipe them down after every play to get the saliva off their furs (this should be a semi-easy feat since their coats are pretty short since they have the miami cut). 

Thanks for all the advice everyone! I'll be going home to my parents house in two weeks (after finals are over) so I'll try to find the root of the problem  I think it's just we are using a crappy shampoo (got one from petsmart; i don't like the scent because I got too used to the Chris Christensen one haha)


----------



## Anntig

None of our poodles ever smell of anything but shampoo, the gr gets a little stinky occasionally, ours are raw fed and get fish oil daily, we use woolen blankets for their bedding and they get washed every time the dogs do.
I notice my clients poodles, bichons, etc often pick up environmental smells some stink of cigarette smoke, others their owners perfume and some are just gross.
Diet does have a strong effect on smell, my sister switches between raw and dogroll for her staffs and they always smell much doggier on the dogroll.


----------



## Lene

As far as I know, dogs don't sweat, so the smell shouldn't be from their bodies, unless they're very dirty...

I suppose that saliva could cause a dog to smell bad.. I don't know... I only have one dog...

He was playing with the hose today, and got soaked, but still smelled like he'd just had a bath...


----------



## pinkteaji

I say sweat because they got a bath, then we went jogging in my neighborhood (suburb) and then When we came back they smelled weird like perspiration. That's te only word that really describes the smell for me lol. They didn't play with each other when we went jogging. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

